# What to feed my Wether Willy?



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi all!  As most of you know by now, I’m keeping only one of my guys, and I’ve turned him into a wether, so he’ll forever be my cuddler!!  We had a buck last fall, but not too long, I fed him alfalfa pellets, sweet feed and some regular goat feed...but that was in very small portions.  Now it’s time for me to learn how to feed my little dude for his whole life so he doesn’t have urinary issues.  I want to make sure he gets enough nutrition.  Alfalfa hay is not really available around here...we mostly do mixed grasses.  When we found alfalfa, we had to drive 68 miles one way and it was a fortune!  Mixed grasses is cheap!!  So, I want to get high quality feed to meet his needs.  I typically shop at TS...it’s closest.  Thanks!  Oh..I mix my own grain for the girls....goat pellets, oats, beet pulp, soybean pulp, BOSS and sweet feed.  I play with the ratios depending on the time of year, etc.  like now, they are getting more rich feed due to nursing.  Could Willy eat oats plain?  Also, any tips on how, in the barn, now, to get him to not eat the feed that’s out for the moms?  Will it hurt him?  Should I change the mix so it won’t hurt him?  Thanks!!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 17, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hi all!  As most of you know by now, I’m keeping only one of my guys, and I’ve turned him into a wether, so he’ll forever be my cuddler!!  We had a buck last fall, but not too long, I fed him alfalfa pellets, sweet feed and some regular goat feed...but that was in very small portions.  Now it’s time for me to learn how to feed my little dude for his whole life so he doesn’t have urinary issues.  I want to make sure he gets enough nutrition.  Alfalfa hay is not really available around here...we mostly do mixed grasses.  When we found alfalfa, we had to drive 68 miles one way and it was a fortune!  Mixed grasses is cheap!!  So, I want to get high quality feed to meet his needs.  I typically shop at TS...it’s closest.  Thanks!  Oh..I mix my own grain for the girls....goat pellets, oats, beet pulp, soybean pulp, BOSS and sweet feed.  I play with the ratios depending on the time of year, etc.  like now, they are getting more rich feed due to nursing.  Could Willy eat oats plain?  Also, any tips on how, in the barn, now, to get him to not eat the feed that’s out for the moms?  Will it hurt him?  Should I change the mix so it won’t hurt him?  Thanks!!


What deer likes to eat isn't always what they're going to eat all the time. Deer enjoys berries and nuts. We enjoy pecans, hickory nuts and beechnut acorns as well as acorns. Several of the preferred fruits are strawberries, blueberries, blackberries and persimmons.


----------

